# ماذا تطلب منا سيدة المعونة المقدسة



## jabo (26 أبريل 2008)

ماذا تطلب منا سيدة المعونة المقدسة ؟

1- صلي بأستمرار ان الصلاة تشكل حاجزا من الملائكة حولك .

2- لاتشتم الشيطان , قل له فقط اذهب يا ابليس لاني احب الله واخصه .

3- لاتضن انك افضل من اخيك لانك تحب الله , انك لا تعرف ماهو هدف الله بالنسبة له .

4- صلي من اجل الاخ البعيد عن الله , انه يحمل صليبا اثقل من صليبك .

5- قدم ذاتك لله من اجل الاخ الضال , هكذا يخف عذابه وسيصل الى الله بشكل اسرع .

6- اعمل عمل المحبة فعلا وليس بالاقوال فقط .

7- انت الذي مع الله اشكره , لان ليس معك صليب الشيطان .

8- انظر الى كل اخ نظرة القلب وليس نظرة العين .

9- استقبل اكبر الخطأة وقدمهم لله , فهو يحولهم الى لالئ .

10- عش حياتك وانت مستعد دائما ان تعطي قلبك لله عندما سيناديك الى المحكمة .


----------



## cuteledia (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تطلب منا سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

تسلم ايدك يا jabo الموضوع جميل 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تطلب منا سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## jabo (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تطلب منا سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

سيدة المعونة المقدسة باركم


----------

